# apprentice



## Paul Wessen

Salve!

Are there any LATIN SCHOLARS out there?

If so, could one of you please translate these words for me?   

the *apprentice*      the *apprentices*     (nominative case)

Gratia tibi ago --------------  Paul


----------



## Anne345

discipulus discipuli


----------



## Whodunit

Male or Female? Could you please elaborate on this term a bit? Would be of advantage. 

I'd use "tiro" and "tires".


----------



## Misao

I think Anne is right. I would say "discipulus-i" too


----------



## Anne345

both are right !


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Isn't the nominative plural "tirones"?

tiro, -onis


----------



## Whodunit

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> Isn't the nominative plural "tirones"?
> 
> tiro, -onis


 
As far as I know, "tironis" means "of the apprentice" or "the apprentice's ...", since it is the genitive singular. That's at least what my dictionary gives; I'm not quite familiar with that word, so I can't speak for entire correctness.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Yes, but I was saying the nominative plural is "tirones", not "tires" as you gave before.

I gave "tiro, -onis" as a typical dictionary entry with the nominative and genitive singular.


----------



## Whodunit

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> Yes, but I was saying the nominative plural is "tirones", not "tires" as you gave before.
> 
> I gave "tiro, -onis" as a typical dictionary entry with the nominative and genitive singular.


 
Ah, you are right. I'm sorry ... I apparently must have read "tironis" instead of "tirones". Some Google reserches definitely proved your assumption (or knowledge), it should be "tiro" and "tirones".


----------

